# Opinions on EAA Witness 9mm/22LR combo



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

My brother is seriously considering the EAA Witness 9mm/22LR combo. It's on Bud's at what appears to be a great price of $419. It comes with 2 different slides and 2 different mags to accomodate both calibers.

This will be his first handgun. He wants a range gun to learn with that won't break the bank in terms of ammo. And, something that maybe his son can shoot. He has shot various automatics and revolvers -- and prefers automatics. 

He was looking at a combined purchase of a low end 22LR and a low end 9mm -- but even at that he was looking at combined purchases of $600 or more. Then he found this item on Buds. It seems like a better gun (combo) at a better price.

Any thoughts or experience on this?


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a friend that has a witness 9mm and he's been carrying it forever and he won't get rid of it.......my that will help u decide....


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I know a IDPA Master in Chesapeake who shoots a Customized Witness and changes out his barrel as well. He is also a master armorer. That probably tells you something. I have heard nothing but rave reviews. 

I believe he also will build a pistol to your specifications. Send me a PM if you are interested and I will contact him to see if he is interested and wants me to send you his contact information. 

Also, tell me a little about yourself so I feel good about the referral.
Thanks,
CC


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> I know a IDPA Master in Chesapeake who shoots a Customized Witness and changes out his barrel as well. He is also a master armorer. That probably tells you something. I have heard nothing but rave reviews.
> 
> I believe he also will build a pistol to your specifications. Send me a PM if you are interested and I will contact him to see if he is interested and wants me to send you his contact information.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the offer. At this point, I'm looking for more general feedback on the gun as opposed to assistance with a build. $419 just seems like a very good price and I have no experience with EAA, so I want to make sure it's not prone to problems, etc...


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I own more then one EAA Witness. They are very good handguns!!!! the .22 / 9mm for 419 is a great deal. The $419 is a very fair price for the gun if it were just 9mm. I would do it if I were him , I am sure he will not regret it if he want one gun that will do both things. 

Tangfolio is a very good and reliable manufacturer of hand guns. It is not just a good deal it is a good gun for not much money!!!!

RCG


----------



## ship4brains (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Witness 9mm/22 combo. I have only fired 30-40 rounds through the 9mm setup...none through the 22. This gun seems TIGHT and SMOOTH. The action is beautiful. Trigger is quite nice. Recoil seems very minimal, probably due to it's design and heft. It isn't light. Overall it is a lot of gun for the money. I love mine.


----------

